# DP after giving birth



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone here got DP/DR after giving birth? I got it one month after having a baby (this december). I started out feeling depressed, then I felt fine for a week, _then _I had a massive panic attack, and here I am. Anyone else experienced the same, or heard about post natal DP?

Anne


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I seem to recall a few recent mothers and one soon-to-be mother on this site suffering with DP. I'm not sure if the pregnancy was the cause of the DP though.

Congratulations on the baby though.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

york said:


> Anyone here got DP/DR after giving birth? I got it one month after having a baby (this december). I started out feeling depressed, then I felt fine for a week, _then _I had a massive panic attack, and here I am. Anyone else experienced the same, or heard about post natal DP?
> 
> Anne


Could go right along with post natal depression. I think it could be part of it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Congratulations on the baby though.


Thanks  He's very cute!

I'm sort of hoping my dp will clear up once my hormones go back to "normal". I think I know deep down it won't though, I guess I just have to keep working on my anxiety for it to get better. I had dp/dr for two months last year, and the day after I found out I was pregnant, the dp was gone completely. I guess this proves that diversion of thoughts is powerful and really works. From that day on all I could think about was the little thing growing and kicking inside me. 
Then the last month or so of pregnancy I started getting really anxious about getting dp whilst giving birth, or right before... My worst fear is really losing my mind, and I got more and more frightened the dp would return. And of course, it did. I somehow always manage to screw things up for myself, like I just can't believe my life can be good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Weren't you the one that talking about being admitted to the psychiatric ward? Wouldn't that interfere with your motherly duties if you've got a 5-month-old baby?

EDIT: That reads quite brusque. It's not meant to be. Genuine inquiry. I suppose I find it hard to understand how you have time for DP with a new baby.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't have time for dp!! But I have it anyway, so I just have to try and do something to make it get better. The baby's father takes care of him when I can't. But the whole situation sucks, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

My Dp.d (when I had it) was triggered by severe post natal depression, Dp.d is actually very common in woman with PND. Post natal depression is not caused by haywire hormones as was once thought, it's the same as other depressions although the worst type there is and needs the correct treatment. If you continue to feel bad please talk to your doctor but see how you go, it sounds to me like if you already had underlying anxiety then working on that will help you, it may not be post natal depression but an anxiety disorder. Above all else be gentle with yourself. I've had severe PND twice, it's rough, I wish you well and many congrats on the birth of your son.


----------

